# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  It's been axed!

## Treacle

It's been axed  :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

FAMILY IN MOURNING

Soap Killed Off

Telly soap Family Affairs has been sensationally axed the Sun can reveal. Bosses at Five left cast stunned as they called time on the show after 7 years. Producers broke the news at the show's studioes in Merton, South London.

The soap - first screened on Fives launch night in march 1997 - has been suffering as its ratings plummeted. An insider at the Talkback Thames studios said: " Everyone is gobsmacked and disapointed." 

Family Affairs is famous for launching the carrers of Footballers Wives beauty Laila Rouass and Corrie hunk Rupert Hill. Formner Eastenders hearthtrob, Jack Ryder recently signed to make his TV comeback on the show. The final scenes are to be shown at the end of the year

----------


## Jojo

Thats a shame - I've never watched it but after 7 years I thought it was going pretty well for them!  Mind you, bad luck and Jack Ryder seem to go together - he was killed in EE, killed in MIT and the new show he signs for is killed too.

----------


## $sTaCeY$

:Big Grin:  never watched the program so i don't really mind if it has been axed

----------


## Treacle

I didn't watch it either because it clashes with 'Hollyoaks' which I watch instead.

----------


## Jojo

From the BBC:

Five has axed Family Affairs after more than eight years and 2,250 episodes. 
The last episode of the long-running soap, launched in March 1997, will be broadcast at the end of the year. 

"This was a very difficult decision but we felt the series had come to the end of its natural lifespan," said Five's director of programmes, Dan Chambers. 

The former BBC One controller Lorraine Heggessey, CEO of the show's production company Talkback Thames, said she was "disappointed" by the announcement. 

"I respect the decision and understand the reasons behind it," she said. 

"However, I'm disappointed as I felt we had bright new plans for the show, including some strong new actors." 

The cast were told the news on Monday night at the show's studios in Merton, south London. 

  Family Affairs has told controversial stories with power and integrity 

Johnathan Young, Talkback Thames 
"I'd like to thank every single member of the cast and crew for their tremendous hard work and creativity over the last eight years," said Mr Chambers. 

"We remain committed to original drama and will be using the budget allocated to Family Affairs to fund a range of programming, including several new primetime drama projects." 

The end of the show will provide Five with an estimated Â£10m to invest in other projects. 

Family Affairs was the first British soap to regularly transmit five days a week, and also the first to offer viewers the opportunity to determine the outcome of a storyline. 

Set in the fictional London suburb of Charnham, the show won two British Soap Awards earlier this year. 


In a recent storyline Trish (Gabrielle Glaister) has become a mother 
The show originally focused on a single family, the Harts, but was revamped after they all perished in a freak boating accident. 

"Family Affairs has told controversial stories with power and integrity," said Johnathan Young, head of drama at Talkback Thames. 

"I know there will be many disappointed by the news, but we must move forward and I'm excited about working with Five on new projects." 

The show will continue in production until the end of October, with the final episode broadcast in December. 

Last week the show attracted an average audience of 900,000 viewers.

----------


## Luna

I stopped watching it when they Killed off the Hart family. I refused to watch it after that boat blew up

----------


## Treacle

I saw that boat explosion and the very first episode but I was already dedictaed to Brookside, EastEnders, Corrie and Emmerdale so I couldn't fit it in regularly. Heard it's tackled lots of good issues though.

----------


## Luna

I remember getting quite excitied about watching it as it was going to be something shown on a brand new channel

----------


## Treacle

Yep that's how I got started with Brookside, when Channel Four launched in November 1982 I remember watching it all day. I was only young but I can remember the first episode of Brookie.

----------


## phils little sister

never really watched it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jojo

Nor me!!

----------


## Treacle

What was it all about anyways? The name suggests incest?

----------


## Luna

lol does anyone remember Maria. Sleeping with the son, father and grandfather?????

----------


## Treacle

No lol, and she didn't...  :EEK!:

----------


## Luna

Yup and all at the same time lol (well not in the same bed and stuff but you know what i mean) and the mother,daughter,wife to these men where was Maria's best friend!!!

----------


## Treacle

LOL classic  :EEK!:  she should have done the great grandson too if there was one. I would have been in there like a shot.

----------


## Luna

> LOL classic  she should have done the great grandson too if there was one. I would have been in there like a shot.


he was only a baby lol - she also stole a baby after months of pretending she was pregnant to Serg - Oh god how can i remember all this lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i love family affairs

----------


## Treacle

LOL, lovin' the crack so far and I bet she was too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> i love family affairs


Your love affair will be ending in December then  :Smile:  

I was gutted when they killed off Brookie although to be fair that was horrific before it died.

----------


## chec2k

Five should have just scaled back the episodes and given it a more drama/comedy edge to it in the peak time schedules, ala. Tuesday 8.00 and Thursday 8.00. I feel real bad for the cast and crew hopefully Kazia and Ebony will make their way to the Yorkshire Dales.

----------


## Abi

Its not actually that bad. They have had some great stories, like the one where the public decided the ending.

----------


## Princess

I never watched family affairs but I feel sorry for the people that do. I'd be gutted if EastEnders was axed!

----------


## Treacle

> I never watched family affairs but I feel sorry for the people that do. I'd be gutted if EastEnders was axed!


EastEnders will still be around in 200 years time though.

----------


## Princess

> EastEnders will still be around in 200 years time though.


I hope so!

----------


## Treacle

> Five should have just scaled back the episodes and given it a more drama/comedy edge to it in the peak time schedules, ala. Tuesday 8.00 and Thursday 8.00. I feel real bad for the cast and crew hopefully Kazia and Ebony will make their way to the Yorkshire Dales.


It would clash with 'Holby City' and 'The Bill' at those times and both are popular programmes so I don't know if that would help it's ratings.

----------


## Luna

> EastEnders will still be around in 200 years time though.


Yup and Dot and Jim will still be there and running the vic

----------


## Treacle

> Yup and Dot and Jim will still be there and running the vic


In the 1,000,000th episode Dot and Jim will be having IVF treatment  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kirsty_g

> i love family affairs


and me why would they want to take it  off for

----------


## Emmak2005

I am just in shock about this, maybe it's because it's such a small soap compared with all the obviously major ones. A shame for poor Jack Ryder though. He's supposed to appear round about the time they finish rapping up. It's best to end on a high, than to see how it'll drag it's heels once the Callans go.

----------


## Princess

> I am just in shock about this, maybe it's because it's such a small soap compared with all the obviously major ones. A shame for poor Jack Ryder though. He's supposed to appear round about the time they finish rapping up. It's best to end on a high, than to see how it'll drag it's heels once the Callans go.


I'd forgotten about Jack Ryder getting a part. Not really worth his while now.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i can't believe family affairs has been axed it is a great show and so many great actors has started the'r career there

----------


## CrazyLea

> I stopped watching it when they Killed off the Hart family. I refused to watch it after that boat blew up


same here

----------


## Tamzi

I watched a little bit after the boat blew up. I watched when Roy died and an odd episode, but I won't miss it really. How will it end?
xxx

----------


## Emmak2005

> I watched a little bit after the boat blew up. I watched when Roy died and an odd episode, but I won't miss it really. How will it end?
> xxx


Probably like crossroads did. One of the characters stumbling around somewhere dreaming the last eight years up, no that was sunset beach.

----------


## Luna

> Probably like crossroads did. One of the characters stumbling around somewhere dreaming the last eight years up, no that was sunset beach.



No that was Dallas i think

----------


## dddMac1

shame to see it go

----------


## Jemma

I think its a shame cos it really is a brill soap, its just the time its on that many people dont watch it and it clashes with Holloaks too. They did so well at the British Soap Awards earlier in the year as well... :Crying:

----------


## Debs

i watched this on monday as there was nothing else on and im hooked now! it quite good much better thanwhen i watched it  when it first started! eillentrying to get the pub back and all her stuff! it  is brill shame it benn axed!

----------


## Luna

Anyone know when it actually finishes?

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I heard tey stop filming this month and goes off screen in December

----------


## Angeltigger

> Anyone know when it actually finishes?


I was going to ask the same question

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i watched this on monday as there was nothing else on and im hooked now! it quite good much better thanwhen i watched it  when it first started! eillentrying to get the pub back and all her stuff! it  is brill shame it benn axed!


Hang on a minute Debs!   :Ponder:  This means you missed Hollyoaks!   :EEK!:  What are you playing at!?   :EEK!:   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Hang on a minute Debs!   This means you missed Hollyoaks!   What are you playing at!?


Maybe Debs watched the First look on friday

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm maybe   :Ponder:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemma

> i watched this on monday as there was nothing else on and im hooked now! it quite good much better thanwhen i watched it  when it first started! eillentrying to get the pub back and all her stuff! it  is brill shame it benn axed!


I know it really is brill! People don't give it a vhance, they think its rubbish but its really not!! lol I get really annoyed about this   :Angry:  Why can;t they axe Hollyoaks instead  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I know it really is brill! People don't give it a vhance, they think its rubbish but its really not!! lol I get really annoyed about this   Why can;t they axe Hollyoaks instead


Why should they axe Hollyoaks?   :Nono:

----------


## Angeltigger

Hollyoaks has done nothing wrong..

----------


## Jemma

Hollyoaks is much more boring than Family Affairs.. :Sad:   lol

----------


## Angeltigger

Well more people talk about hollyoaks than Family affier on her

----------


## Debs

> Hang on a minute Debs!  This means you missed Hollyoaks!  What are you playing at!?


 :Rotfl:  
well i would of course never ever miss hollyoaks and never for family affairs! i usually watch hollyoaks at 7 on e4 and family affairs usually at lunchtime anyways! dont worry i havent been that converted, hollyoaks is miles better

----------

